# British Airways aaaaaargh!



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I've been trying to come up with an explanation/excuse for them but have failed....let me explain....

I was booked on the 20:15 from London City Airport to Edinburgh tonight. My final meeting was cancelled this afternoon, so I ring up my travel desk and they confirm they can move me onto the 18:00 but it is going to cost me an additional Â£72 as they only have business class left (well there's a surprise). No problem says I, just do it...so fast forward to 17:15 and London City Airport check-in.

"Sorry sir there appears to be a problem with your ticket. Your upgrade fee has not been paid so you don't have a ticket. You will need to go to the ticket desk and pay the fee for a new ticket so we can then check you in".

I tell my colleague to go check-in and I'll meet her in the departure lounge. So off I go to the ticket desk, but on the way call the travel desk to find out why the upgrade cost hasn't been paid. System problems - just pay it and they'll send an email tomorrow to confirm they authorised this so I can claim it back.

So, speak to the lady at the ticket desk, she confirms that she can do it for Â£157.....eh? What happened to the Â£72 figure I was quoted three hours ago? No reasonable explanation but ok she'll waive the Â£30 admin fee - wow, nice gesture.

Five minutes later, 17:20 back at the check-in desk. "Sorry sir, we can't check you in as there is a weight problem on this flight". Eh? So why did your colleague send me across to the ticket desk to get relieved of Â£127 in order to be told I actually can't travel on the flight anyway because it is too heavy?

Ok deep breath....is there availability on the 19:20? "Sorry that flight has been cancelled. Everyone booked onto it is being bused to Heathrow for an alternative flight. Ok deeper breath....so can you put me back onto the 20:15 (last flight of the night)? "No sir, that flight is now completely full".

So, helpfully, I summarised the situation for her:

You cancelled my booking on the 20:15.
You charged me Â£127 to change onto the 18:00.
Having done this, you then told me I couldn't travel on that flight anyway.
I can't fly on the one after that because it is cancelled.
I can't fly on the last flight because you've now sold my seat to someone else.

"Yes sir. Oh, one other thing, if we cannot get you onto this flight, there is no availablility from Heathrow, Gatwick, or London City until lunchtime tomorrow".

At that point I almost lost my rag. I did tell her that I knew it wasn't her fault, but I was now "extremely pissed off". She then asked me if I was a silver or gold card holder? Why would that make any difference??? I have now paid for a full business fare! At that point the supervisor took over and got onto the despatcher. She asked the despatcher to go "grovel to the pilot and ask whether he'll let me on".

Anyway, 17:50 comes along.....you're on! Can you please go to gate 2C as soon as possible. I got through security as quick as I could and headed for the gate - they'd already sent search parties out to track me down. "Mr B? Please can you hurry up, you're holding up the flight"!!! I almost hit the roof...and those of you that know me realise just how much of a feat that is.

I've not even started on the flight down to London yesterday....someone had tried to flush a nappy down the loo and blocked both the rear toilets. So the announcement came over, "Ladies and Gentlemen, would you please go to the toilet prior to boarding this flight as the rear toilets are blocked and there is no machine in Glasgow that can clear the blockage".


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Ahhhh, almost forgot....this is a flame room.

YOU BUNCH OF INCOMPETENT FUCKWITS!

That's better.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2006)

sounds like they're too busy searching cabin staff for religious jewellery :?

sorry to hear it. Sounds like something RyanAir/Easyjet would do....


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

The laugh is him hitting the rood - the plane must have been flying upside down


----------



## GHuTTch (Dec 4, 2003)

Use Scot Airways instead. Much more reliable than BA and they at least try to retain the concept of service.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

How did you manage to get on unnacompanied by an adult?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

GHuTTch said:


> Use Scot Airways instead. Much more reliable than BA and they at least try to retain the concept of service.


Used them once...arrived on a Monday morning for the mid-morning flight to London only to be told it had been cancelled the week before and I had been transferred onto the early flight. Hadn't anyone been in touch? As no one had, and my psychic powers had temporarily deserted me, I missed the flight. They would try get me down on the lunchtime flight, but no guarantees as it was full of people that had been transferred from the flight that was cancelled.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> The laugh is him hitting the rood - the plane must have been flying upside down


Wisnae the "rood" of the plane, ya numpty, it was more impressive than that - it was the "rood" of the terminal building.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2006)

at least they didnt lose your bags! My boss just returned from Bologna, connecting through Amsterdam (KLM) and they lost his bag ..........again

(thats twice in 3 months!) :lol:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> at least they didnt lose your bags! My boss just returned from Bologna, connecting through Amsterdam (KLM) and they lost his bag ..........again
> 
> (thats twice in 3 months!) :lol:


Would have been bloody livid if they had - I was "hand luggage only" and saw them put it up in the overhead locker for me...and no it wasn't because I couldn't reach!


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

BreTT said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> > at least they didnt lose your bags! My boss just returned from Bologna, connecting through Amsterdam (KLM) and they lost his bag ..........again
> ...


 :lol: :lol: pre-empting that one were you? :lol:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

slg said:


> :lol: :lol: pre-empting that one were you? :lol:


  :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I always go by train so much more civilised :wink:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Brett,

B fecking A, what a shit story, I perhaps am just fickle with BA but I don't use them if at all possible.

LCY also, I avoid it at all costs! :? I have been bumped from a flight due to it being 'too warm'. Shitty wee 10 foot runway and crappy and very cramped BAE146 aircraft.

I now always use BMI to LHR, Heathrow Express then Circle line to Liverpool St which is just at the back of our office in the City. If you are going to RBS then they are next door to us?

The other bonus is the BMI Diamond Club, far better than BA. Silver is easy to get and flying about twice a month and you will get Gold. You can also spend points only on flights (I think BA you can only use miles to upgrade?). I have just bought return to NYC First Class with Lufthansa all on miles, that would have taken years to do with BA miles.

Oh yes, the flame room, FUCK OFF BA and leave Brett alone!

PS - HP don't make you fly economy do they? Eugh!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Economy? I paid to upgrade to economy....thing is when LCY is working well, it is great...when things go wrong, it's a nightmare!


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

HP stopped paying business class years ago  Carly put a stop to that one! In fact she royally ruined the whole thing! Oh, and then they tried the "you can only fly BA" thing - which was near impossible when travelling from Munich - oh, and one more thing...have flown hundreds of times in the last 10 years, and gave up on BA over 7 years ago!!! They dig up their Cabin Crew anyway!

Yes, I used to consult for Compaq / HP


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Jae said:


> Yes, I used to consult for Compaq / HP


Well I didn't know that - I'm still there...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

BreTT said:


> Jae said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I used to consult for Compaq / HP
> ...


I guess you havn't tried to get that upgrade one through the 'new improved' expenses policy yet then Brett?

ALAARM!   

_everything is just so much easier to get done these days..._


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> I always go by train so much more civilised :wink:


Yes....very civilised http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/6077464.stm

:roll: :roll: :roll:

H


----------

